# Newbie from North Central MN



## YoshiMouse85 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Katie and I am from Forest Lake MN. I have done some research and would really like to find some nice female mice. I have one rescue that I've had for a few weeks now and got from a friend who was going to dump her because she had been bitten  I have her nicely tamed now and she is starting to want to come out of her cage  I think she is young and would like to get her some friends.

Hopefully I can get some help on here and share pictures of my new little girl (hopefully soon to be girls


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Central Wisconsin! We've just had a rush of MN members join, I'm so jealous that you'll have so many people in your area!

Maybe pm moustress, she has some beautiful tri colors.


----------



## YoshiMouse85 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you so much Frizzle! I'll try PMing her right away. I'm hoping I can get some time free tonight to look up some suggestions on how to introduce girls.

This forum just seems so friendly, I'm really looking forward to being a part of it!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

